# Reloading for .223 in TC 10" Contender



## Pigpopper (Nov 2, 2010)

I am trying to find reload information for .223 in a 10" TC. I read an article one time about using faster burning powder but I cannot find the article again.

Any experience with this or links to loading for the .223 in a TC short barrel gun?

Thanks,


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

A 10" .223 T/C Contender is a hard critter to load for. 10" is not a lot of barrel to burn the powder in that small of a bore. I have had 2 10" .223 T/C Contender Handguns over the years.

I tried lots and lots of loads in the second one before I came up with a couple of loads I was pleased with. The very best load I found used IMR or H 4198 Powder with 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip Bullets. This provide me with a proper balance of accuracy vs ballistics. I'd have to look it up to be certain but I believe I ended up shooting the 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip at 2800 ish FPS out of the 10" .223. I used it to take a few varmints but in the end traded it for a Super 14 .223 Contender Barrel.

The other load I used was anything but conventional in that I used Blue Dot Pistol Powder. The use of Blue Dot Pistol Powder in a cartridge such as the .223 is not new but then again it is not for the novice either. The use of Blue Dot Pistol Powder in a rifle cartridge requires very, very, very careful examination of pressure. Blue Dot in the .223 builds pressure rapidly with small increases in powder charges. Then again these types of loads ARE NOT REDUCED LOADS but rather reduced velocity at full pressure.

There are a couple articles at http://www.jamescalhoon.com/ that discuss the use of Pistol Powders in Rifle Cartridges. One is entitled To Bee or .223, is that the question. and the other is called To Bee or .223 Revisited. I am quite sure an internet search will bring up several other articles on this subject.

Larry


----------

